# Help any Gold Bond mud users out there!



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

I am heading out to a house just finished up this afternoon. Owners called and from what I can gather they can see the paper from the ceiling sheetrock bleeding through the rolled on and stomped texture. Within the past two months I have just switched from using USG all purpose (green lid) to Gold Bond (black lid) simply because of it being easier to sand and it runs through the tools better. Now I'm regreting this move because I have noticed this myself, albeit only a trained eye will be able to pick it out. I have always felt that ceiling texture looks better thinner so that is how I do it. Not thick as hell as some do here in Neb. 

Long story short anyone else use this mud and have they had this problem. Looks like monday I'll be renting a paint sprayer and spraying a few ceilings :thumbsup: Then heading back to good ol' USG AP. In over 15 years I have never had this prob. Would appreciate any experiences out there. 

Thanks Nate


----------



## Sheetrock26 (Dec 25, 2004)

I've used the ProForm off and on for cieling textures over the years.....depending on avalibility where i'm at. I've always thought the USG rolled and stomped out to be a bit more transparent than any other though. USG has the blue lid topping (not lightweight plus3) that should have the same results as what you're used to. Possibly the ProForm didn't require quite as much water as what you're used to and the brush was making blank marks on contact.
Wait a second.....don't they paint the cielings when you're done


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sheetrock26 said:


> I've used the ProForm off and on for cieling textures over the years.....depending on avalibility where i'm at. I've always thought the USG rolled and stomped out to be a bit more transparent than any other though. USG has the blue lid topping (not lightweight plus3) that should have the same results as what you're used to. Possibly the ProForm didn't require quite as much water as what you're used to and the brush was making blank marks on contact.
> Wait a second.....don't they paint the cielings when you're done


He$$ no they don't paint the ceilings here in Neb. everyone just puts it on thick as heck which I refuse to do. I went back this am and mixed a bucket of super thin mud up. Then I rolled the problem areas and it looks awesome if I do say so myself:clap: . So another diaster averted. The house I'm stocking tomorrow I'm gonna use the green lid USG all purpose like I've used forever and I'm guessing there won't be any more problems. Although this is not going to stop me from using new materials or techniques in the future. It's all part of the game.:thumbsup:


----------

